# SW reports



## Drixmein (Jan 25, 2003)

Just curious to hear some field reports for the Mott area now that we are into the first full week of the season. My family and I usually head out there 2 to 3 times a year to hunt with an old familiy friend who has a farm out there...just curious how the storm affected the numbers of birds. If its really bad...might just stay around home and hunt family land (especially w/ these gas prices), we had a great opener. Any imput will be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## highbrass (Jul 1, 2005)

Our group hunted from the 21st thru the 23rd, between highways 94, 21, 22, and 85. The snow strom really did a number on the birds. We hunted several different locations. Private land and PLOTS.

This year was the lowest we have seen the birds numbers. We ended up taking 8 roosters in 3 days for 4 guys and 3 dogs. 6 of the 8 roosters were mature birds and we had to really chase them to get them to fly.

I talked to my Aunt who lives in New England and she said the snow killed a lot of birds. I believe it because we were still finding dead birds in the grass.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

There was a thread on Mott the last 2 weeks? It's loaded as usual, but you better have connections or deep pockets!


----------



## gmangriff (Oct 13, 2005)

I was in the Mott area last week, 23rd-28th, with 4 guys and 4 dogs. We hunt only PLOTS lands and ended up with 33 birds between us. We were mainly south and west of town and saw birds in every field we entered, be it a hen. We didn't take it easy though, spending on the average of 5+ hours a day in the field and put on 700 miles of driving while there, we had never been to Mott before. I'm shure there was a drop in the numbers because of the storm but we saw alot of birds and had may more chances then we've had in the past few years going to Iowa.


----------



## Wild Thing (Aug 22, 2005)

Our group of 5 hunted Mott Oct. 28-30 and then hunted northwest of there on the 31st, can't remember the town, near the Enchanted Highway. We limited out every day but the last becasue we had to leave early, 57 total. Tons of roosters in any area of thick cover. We saw and shot more birds than we did two years ago. They were in big flocks, 50 and 100 and more, but the private land we have access to hadn't been hunted much. Often, all hens in some groups and all roosters in others. Kind of odd. But don't let anyone kid you, the snow didn't do that much damage. In some areas it did, word is south of Mott and north of the freeway, but millions of roosters still out there.
Good luck!


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

Heading out to Mott on Thursday for our annual Pheasant hunting trip to Nodak. Judging by the posts on here bird numbers are good as usual. We are fortunate to be able to hunt on private land out their, I can just imagine how much the plots lands get pounded. :sniper: k:


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

Just got back from Mott. Interesting weather we had in 4 days we were there. 1st day high 60's sunny and very dry, tough on the dogs. Lots of birds but scattered about with the heat. Next day light rain all day, something I haven't witnessed in 13 years of going to mott. Birds were holding alot better in the light rain, no problem getting limits. Next day much colder and strong winds. Hunting different locations each day and today saw the biggest concentrations yet, but they were wild with a capital W. We still managed a limit, but worked hard to get shots in range. Only hunted the morning the last day as a Alberta Clipper was on its way and we had a long trek back to Minnesota. All in all a good trip, with plenty of birds although not as good as some years that I have seen. We did take a romp through some plots land south of Mott just to stretch the dogs legs and didn't see much at all. This leads me to believe these lands get hunted hard the first month of the season. Good hunting


----------

